# Food Safety News - 03/03/2021... Parnell brothers are also asking for ‘compassionate release’



## daveomak.fs (Mar 3, 2021)

*Parnell brothers are also asking for ‘compassionate release’*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 03, 2021 12:05 am Food Safety News has learned that brothers Stewart and Michael Parnell are quietly working for “compassionate release” under the First Step Act, which is a Trump-era prison reform that has seen thousands released from federal prisons. The Parnells were convicted in a jury trial in 2014 for multiple federal felonies associated with a deadly 2008... Continue Reading


*New report shows Listeria up, other diseases down in Europe in 2019*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 03, 2021 12:03 am Campylobacter, Salmonella and E. coli infections declined in Europe but Listeria monocytogenes infections went up in 2019, according to figures from the zoonoses report. Campylobacteriosis was the top infection followed by Salmonellosis, Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC), yersiniosis and listeriosis, according to the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) and European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC)... Continue Reading


*Researchers describe outbreaks in Brazil, Pakistan and Malaysia*
By News Desk on Mar 03, 2021 12:01 am Abstracts from a cancelled event have been issued on outbreaks in Brazil, Pakistan and Malaysia. The conference abstracts were scheduled to be presented at the International Congress on Infectious Diseases in September 2020 in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, but the gathering was called off because of the coronavirus pandemic. Studies in the International Journal of Infectious... Continue Reading


*Re-inspection issue forces recall of 150 tons of corned beed from Australia*
By News Desk on Mar 02, 2021 02:00 pm A California company is recalling almost 300,000 pounds of ready-to-eat corned beef that was imported and distributed in the United States without the benefit of import re-inspection, according to the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). Milky Way International Trading Corp., doing business as MW Polar of Norwalk, CA, imported the corned beef from... Continue Reading


----------

